

A kid's PC for $25 to encourage programming - sambeau
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-01-19-raspberry-pi-a-tiny-pc-that-costs-GBP10

======
sambeau
See also here: [http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2011-01/20/raspberry-
pi-...](http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2011-01/20/raspberry-pi-computer)

